# Football Season Approaching



## Goldie09 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thought it would be cool to see what you all wear to your "favorite team" football game...
If you are from Dallas, what do you wear to the new stadium? By the way, its fricking awesome looking
If you are from Florida and are a Gator fan, what the heck do you guys wear?


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

For a Bears fan, it depends on the weather. If it's nice, we like to wear jerseys or something in the team colors like polos, OCBD, etc. When Soldier Field turns into a sub-zero ice block, whatever the heck ya have to stay warm.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

As for the actual game itself, I don't have a picture; however, this is how we dressed (before I retired) at the office on Friday before the game. Stadium attire is much more informal. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Goldie09 said:


> Thought it would be cool to see what you all wear to your "favorite team" football game...
> If you are from Dallas, what do you wear to the new stadium? By the way, its fricking awesome looking


There was a good thread about this a while back:https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=73340In the South, college football reigns supreme. At SEC schools, Football games are an all-day event, not just a game. It is a lot more formal than a sweatshirt and jeans. My response from the thread above:

Undergrad:

OCBD w/ tie
Chinos
Shotshell belt
(depending on the weather):
Hot - Sperrys
Cold - Red Wing 1155s
Wet - Bean Boots

Post-Grad:

The same, just no tie.



Goldie09 said:


> If you are from Florida and are a Gator fan, what the heck do you guys wear?


Florida fans wear jean shorts.

GO DAWGS


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hold on here, football season began last week--



Oh, you guys mean throwball :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jsk85 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Agree with Georgia*

De Rigeur for Saturdays in Athens:

Bright red Berle pants
White OCBD with red/black stripe tie or black w/white pindots bowtie
or 
Black Lacoste (Pi Phi Loves The Dawgs sticker covering the gator if we're playing Florida)
1980 National Champs belt buckle issued by C&S Bank
Footwear varies.
Fratshag haircut

However, since beginning law school at Ole Miss this week, I'm looking forward to putting together Grove attire. My preliminary idea is:

Same red pants, recycled from UGA
Blue OCBD
Needlepoint belt
Top Siders
Haven't yet decided on wearing a tie

Best,
JSK


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Georgia said:


> At SEC schools, Football games are an all-day event, not just a game. It is a lot more formal than a sweatshirt and jeans.


I see what you mean.














































Cruiser (FWIW, former Vandy season ticket holder, football and basketball)


----------



## gfreaky (May 14, 2008)

Big 10 Country.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Sadly it started last week and seems set to last until next summer.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

In my high school and our traditional rival, we had our version of The Game, Ivy League clothes and all. It was the South, where football was and is religion. And it was the late '50s, when dress codes were serious -- our swimming coach made his team wear not just jackets and ties but also fedoras when they rode a school bus to a meet. The big football game was on Thanksgiving and the males wore jackets and ties, in styles that would be applauded here, and the females wore high heels and stockings. We also brought flasks, since getting a surreptitious booze buzz was part of the big picture. As was getting in fights with fans from the rival high school after the game -- I think my high school lost, but my memory is dull, all those swigs from the flask. After the game on Thanksgiving Day 1960, we did not follow that last rule of the code. There were no fights, not even nasty words or even looks, as I recall. It was then I first got a glimpse that the times they were a-changing. We had no ideology, but also not the slightest interest in violence. The '60s had begun.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

GBR said:


> Sadly it started last week and seems set to last until next summer.


There is a reason they call "real football" the beautiful game--but I take it you are not a fan. Yes with the WC ahead we are in for a long, and good, year. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Up here in Packer country, even though our colors are Green & Gold, you'll see more blaze orange hunting gear than anything else 

Brian


----------



## jsk85 (Nov 4, 2008)

Your point is well taken, but it misrepresents the reality of SEC football for many of us. Specifically, your pictures really advertise the need for the resurgence of Greek Life. In support:








Tailgating at the House.








In Jacksonville, Georgia-Florida, 2005








Georgia-Florida, 2005








Between the Hedges.

Respectfully,
JSK


----------



## themoderngentleman (Nov 25, 2008)

Since I'm not yet a student at Arkansas, I'll stay pretty low key with shorts and an ocbd or a polo, until it get's a little cooler then khakis and an ocbd or a polo. I usually wear top-siders or Wallabees for everything. I'll wear North Face and Patagonia stuff later in the season. Next year, when I am enrolled at the University, I'm sure I'll wear a coat and tie to all the games.


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

No need for the tie as a law student. Leave that for the undergrads. See you in the grove. I'll be the one in reds and blue ocbd. Footwear depends on the weather. The grove can get messy when it rains. Navy blazer if its chilly.


jsk85 said:


> De Rigeur for Saturdays in Athens:
> 
> Bright red Berle pants
> White OCBD with red/black stripe tie or black w/white pindots bowtie
> ...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

jsk85 said:


> Your point is well taken, but it misrepresents the reality of SEC football for many of us.


I was just having some fun with my post; however, I will say that I've been attending SEC football games (primarily Vandy, Tenn, and Kentucky) since the mid 60's and have been to many of the stadiums at least once over the years, including non-SEC stadiums such as Atlanta, Maryland, the Liberty Bowl, etc., and I think it's safe to say that the folks represented in your pictures are few and far between. I guess if you are in the group it looks like more than it really is, at least from the perspective of an outsider at the stadium.

Probably the most I've ever seen at one game was at a Vandy-Alabama game in Tuscaloosa in the mid-70's. And yes, I've been to Ole Miss. I just remember seeing more at that Alabama game, but even then there weren't that many, all things considered. Just a little cluster of them in the Alabama student section. The guys were wearing blazers and straw hats while the gals were wearing dresses.

And let's not even get into what it's like at LSU, although I must admit that they are really friendly tailgaters who will share their beer with you, even if you are the opposition.:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

jsk85 said:


> De Rigeur for Saturdays in Athens:
> 
> Bright red Berle pants
> White OCBD with red/black stripe tie or black w/white pindots bowtie
> ...


This is pretty funny timing because I just got into it with a whole bunch of fellow (Memphis) Tiger fans on a Tigers message board about the attire of Ole Miss/SEC students. I was basically accused of being a Rebel fan in disguise because I was saying that if there's one thing I like about Ole Miss it's how they dress for football games. Incidentally, I was also cussed out by fellow Memphis fans a couple years ago because they thought I was an Ole Miss fan based on my clothing (yellow VV shorts and a blue ocbd).

Looking forward to the game in a couple weeks. I hope Greg Hardy is healthy. I went to high school with him for a little while and the guy is dumb as hell, but man is he good and exciting to watch.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

gman-17 said:


> There is a reason they call "real football" the beautiful game--but I take it you are not a fan. Yes with the WC ahead we are in for a long, and good, year. :icon_smile_big:


Nope:

Football (real or beautiful whatever you want to call it) is simply a business that directly and indirectly leaches obscene amounts of money from the pockets of the public and gives it to a very few individuals in equally obscene measures.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ The same could be said for any number of enterprises and institutions. Popular music, television, the church, aristocracy, marriage. American Girl dolls. David Beckham.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> This is pretty funny timing because I just got into it with a whole bunch of fellow (Memphis) Tiger fans on a Tigers message board about the attire of Ole Miss/SEC students. I was basically accused of being a Rebel fan in disguise because I was saying that if there's one thing I like about Ole Miss it's how they dress for football games. Incidentally, I was also cussed out by fellow Memphis fans a couple years ago because they thought I was an Ole Miss fan based on my clothing (yellow VV shorts and a blue ocbd).
> 
> Looking forward to the game in a couple weeks. I hope Greg Hardy is healthy. I went to high school with him for a little while and the guy is dumb as hell, but man is he good and exciting to watch.


Hardy will be ready. I saw him in the scrimmage last weekend. He's never been this fast or strong. The foot injury allowed him to build up his upper body, which was the only physical question mark for the NFL. I agree, he's probably the second most exciting defensive player to watch (first being Eric Berry at Tennessee).


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Orvis has some great "Trad" football gear - some old looking (think "Leatherheads") , some 1920s looking overcoats (I returned one because they're way to heavy for the DC area except maybe 1 month per year) and even a bison football, which I received as a gift.

Some of these don't appear to be available right now, but may be worth checking back.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> The guys were wearing blazers and straw hats while the gals were wearing dresses.
> 
> Cruiser


That's the it still is in my memory (mostly from old movies because I was in the school in the late 80s / early 90s when no one wore anything but jeans and sweats).


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I always showed up in a band uniform!!



Dance chicken, dance!!


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Blue and Gold for the UCLA Bruins! Sans tie, blue blazer and gold shirt, but I also have the classic blue and gold tie too for overkill.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Cruiser said:


>


Classic!!


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

jsk85 said:


> Your point is well taken, but it misrepresents the reality of SEC football for many of us. Specifically, your pictures really advertise the need for the resurgence of Greek Life. In support:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Michigan man, but between these photos and the ones 5 posts above, I'll give you this one.

Homer nods.

(Note: normally I don't "quote" photos, but those ladies deserve a repeat).


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

Jsk I like it. It would be much better without Lipshitz's pony though.


----------



## Goldie09 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Go Dawgs all the way from Texas*

Being a Texan but a *TRUE Georgia fan*, I have seen how both sides dress. I must say, with a kid that goes to Texas Christian University, all is purple there with khaki's and frat shirts, Sperry's are big too! Vineyard Vine is big but not too many carry around there in FW. Never have I dressed up so much as we did when we when to several Ga games. WOW, you gotta really look the part! I love the whole red pant thing and *Georgia* Polo's. I shopped some downtown in Athens after the Auburn game several years ago at a great little store and got a great pair of Pennington and Bailes *Ga stadium shorts* (*George Deans*) and a great UGA belt. Now, please note, when you are in Texas, please don't wear the G stadium shorts. The Longhorn and Tech fans don't like it too much! 
You think we can keep our players from being injured this year? Go Dawgs! oh.. and Frogs!


----------



## themoderngentleman (Nov 25, 2008)

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Jsk I like it. It would be much better without Lipshitz's pony though.


It's required.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*What I Wear*

Burnt Orange. Definitely not Trad. . .


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

pkprd869 said:


> For a Bears fan, it depends on the weather. If it's nice, we like to wear jerseys or something in the team colors like polos, OCBD, etc. When Soldier Field turns into a sub-zero ice block, whatever the heck ya have to stay warm.


Grown men should never wear jerseys unless you are on the field/court and actually on the team.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

We have touched briefly on the fact that in the South, SEC South, football is a religion. Folks dress - gentlemen, ladies, undergrads, grads and faculty. There are blazers, buttondowns, school colored rep ties. Tassled loafers and darned few socks. 
However, I must confess, I was graduated from the University of Florida. For all the claims that the SEC has the best-dressed fans, Florida remains something of a black eye. Jeans, shorts and t-shirts are pretty much what you'll see. 
We love our Gators, but generally, the dress is more for party than for worship.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Grown men should never wear jerseys unless you are on the field/court and actually on the team.


While not as common at college games, at NFL games jerseys are one of the primary ways that fans wear the colors. The players who are popular enough for their jerseys to be marketed to the public get a great deal of satisfaction out of seeing fans wearing them.

The only reason I don't have a team jersey for gameday is that I'm too cheap to shell out the money they want for them. Also as soon as I bought one they would probably trade the player in question or he would do something stupid, eg. Pacman Jones. His Titans jerseys were practically being given away by stores.

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Also as soon as I bought one they would probably trade the player in question or he would do something stupid, eg. Pacman Jones. His Titans jerseys were practically being given away by stores.
> 
> Cruiser


Stick to some Mirage re-issues like Ron Jawarski or Sonny Jurgenson who can't get traded.

Or better yet, someone who is dead that can't murder anyone!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Old Sledge said:


> We have touched briefly on the fact that in the South, SEC South, football is a religion. Folks dress - gentlemen, ladies, undergrads, grads and faculty. There are blazers, buttondowns, school colored rep ties. Tassled loafers and darned few socks.
> However, I must confess, I was graduated from the University of Florida. For all the claims that the SEC has the best-dressed fans, Florida remains something of a black eye. Jeans, shorts and t-shirts are pretty much what you'll see.


It's not any different at other SEC schools. A handful dress in blazers and buttondowns, but the majority dress no different than a typical Florida fan. You would think Vanderbilt would be a notch above the rest, but I've been to many Florida-Vandy games over the past 40 years and I can't tell any difference between their fans, other than the colors and the fact that Florida has a lot more. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Iowa Hawkeyes (black goes with everything!:icon_smile_big.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> It's not any different at other SEC schools. A handful dress in blazers and buttondowns, but the majority dress no different than a typical Florida fan. You would think Vanderbilt would be a notch above the rest, but I've been to many Florida-Vandy games over the past 40 years and I can't tell any difference between their fans, other than the colors and the fact that Florida has a lot more. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


This is pretty inaccurate. At an Ole Miss game, I'd say 70% of the men will be wearing a polo shirt and khaki shorts or khakis, at the very least. Now a lot of those polo shirts are the polyester Nike dri-fit crap, but at least they are shirts with collars. Students wear blazers and ties. Alumni drop the tie, but usually wear a buttondown when it's warm and put on a blazer when it gets cold. You see a ton of fleece later in the season. Bama, UGA, and Auburn fans dress on par with Ole Miss. These are the four schools that you would most identify as "Old South", so it makes sense that they dress better. LSU and Florida have too many "**** a**" and "swamp a**" fans, so you see a lot of jorts and t-shirts. Vanderbilt is a great school, but it's full of East coasters who couldn't get into Ivy League schools. There isn't a lot of old south influence at Vandy.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Beefeater said:


> Burnt Orange. Definitely not Trad. . .


However, I've been pondering aquiring below referenced item to help out the cause as much as possible.









As for UT gameday dress, being dressed properly is one thing, but sitting in a hot Austin stadium facing the sun for four hours dictates one dress smart as well as appropriate. Early season games in Austin are a great example for a good time to wear short pants.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I have actually been pondering the question of what to wear to a football game, since the opportunity may arise out here. I think the best bet is to try something that won't be ruined if a bit of beer were spilled/splashed on it. Oh yes, and black and gold are obligatory, I'm afraid...


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Serenus said:


> Oh yes, and black and gold are obligatory, I'm afraid...


We'll see you here in October. I hope it's a good game.


----------



## jsk85 (Nov 4, 2008)

Serenus said:


> I have actually been pondering the question of what to wear to a football game, since the opportunity may arise out here. I think the best bet is to try something that won't be ruined if a bit of beer were spilled/splashed on it. Oh yes, and black and gold are obligatory, I'm afraid...


Mix and match any of these that make sense, color-wise

Hearty khaki pants
Black corduroy trousers

Gold-colored OCBD or Polo
White OCBD

Gold or Black v-neck sweater

Black overcoat (if it's chilly)


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

WindsorNot said:


> However, I've been pondering aquiring below referenced item to help out the cause as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UT Co-op just recently opened it's Dallas store. I think I know what to buy there now. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

I may be a huge KU basketball fan, but growing up in North Alabama, I had only one option for football.....

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:aportnoy:


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Living in Utah and being a season ticket holder to BYU football, what I wear really depends on the weather. Last year when we thrashed UCLA 59-0 it was almost 100 degrees. Days like that I'll go with a team polo, old jeans and boat shoes or driving mocs. Most autumn days here are nice and cool, so i'll usually wear a team sweatshirt, go-to-hell pants, driving mocs and a cap. In 2007 we played Eastern Washington in a white-out blizzard. I was soaked to the bone and had water squishing out of my shoes when I got to the car. All bets are off when you can't see the field.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> Grown men should never wear jerseys unless you are on the field/court and actually on the team.


The menswear store where I work provides the BYU football coaching staff with the trousers they wear on game day (silky soft 120's Tasmanian wool gab, BTW) - deep navy to be worn with a white team polo for home games, khaki with blue polo for away.

Why on earth a fan (over the age of 12) would want to wear a jersey, when the COACHES don't, is beyond me. But, as this is America, and since they forked over $50 a seat, $8 a beer, and $20 for parking, I suppose they can wear whatever they want!


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Goldie09 said:


> with a kid that goes to Texas Christian University, all is purple there with khaki's and frat shirts, Go Dawgs! oh.. and Frogs!


Looking forward to seeing the Frogs in Provo this year. Always a good game (though you punked us last year).

Rise and shout, the Cougars are out!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Mr. Mac said:


> Why on earth a fan (over the age of 12) would want to wear a jersey, when the COACHES don't, is beyond me.


When it comes to wearing jersey's, I think there is a big difference between college and the NFL. Going to a college game and going to an NFL game is as different as night and day, as is the attire in many cases. At an NFL game team jersey's are probably the most commonly worn item of attire while they are seen less at college games. I've even seen the rich and powerful in their luxurious (ie. expensive) skyboxes put a jersey on over their bespoke suits and ties during the game.

I've been going to college games since the 60's and yet I've never owned or worn a college jersey. I have a drawer full of sweatshirts though.

On the other hand I have a team jersey that I wear to my NFL team's games. FWIW, I also have a hockey jersey (they call them sweaters) for wear to my NHL hockey teams games. The games themselves are the only time either of these jerseys are worn.

Cruiser


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

FWIW, I think wearing a team's jersey is the strongest show of support you can make during the game. 

Elsewhere - please no.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Up here in Packer country, even though our colors are Green & Gold, you'll see more blaze orange hunting gear than anything else
> 
> Brian


The Packers even have a new promotion "Hunting Down Hunger" featuring blaze orange hats.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a Cal Bear, and it's Blue and Gold all the way! 

You'll see mostly shorts and team t-shirts at games, but there are a number of people dressed in repp ties, OCBD's, and navy blazers. I suppose it all depends on what side of the stadium you're on. It certainly gets hot on the east side of the field.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

KCKclassic said:


> I may be a huge KU basketball fan, but growing up in North Alabama, I had only one option for football.....
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:aportnoy:


I lived in Florence before my family moved to Charleston. Where are you from in North Alabama?

Oh, and WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr. Mac said:


> But, as this is America, and since they forked over $50 a seat, $8 a beer, and $20 for parking, I suppose they can wear whatever they want!


The sell beer at BYU games? I find that surprising.


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dawgs lick balls! Gators are winning for the 3rd time in 4 years. And btw, while there are the South Florida students who dress like crap, and a few ******** who wear jean shorts (its actually pretty rare), there are a good amount of frat guys that keep up the trad dress tradition at football games.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok - there has to be a little less vulgar way of supporting your team. Don't make me think all UF fans are like that.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

You guys have it easy. Us poor Texas fans have to deal with the nation's armpit (Oklahoma) every year.


----------



## JMC (Aug 22, 2008)

ccl127 said:


> a few ******** who wear jean shorts (its actually pretty rare)


Liar, liar, jorts on fire.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Are they really that bad? Or just your rival?

My girlfriend is a Longhorn and H A T E S Oklahoma as a rude form of pond scum. But I've never had an issue with those guys (other than their losing five straight BCS bowl games making the conference look bad).



WindsorNot said:


> You guys have it easy. Us poor Texas fans have to deal with the nation's armpit (Oklahoma) every year.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Are they really that bad? Or just your rival?


I've gathered empirical evidence over the years through interaction with these people. My overall impression is that an OU fan removed from other fans and the football atmosphere is not necessarily evil. It's only when you mix them together and add alcohol to taste that they become obnoxious. As with all fanbases, though, it's hit or miss.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

My objective study of the Missouri fan base has led me to similar conclusions.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> My objective study of the Missouri fan base has led me to similar conclusions.


My objective heckle of the Missouri fan base last year after their demoralizing loss to Texas was "Hey buddy, Missouri loves company." I can be such a jerk.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Perfectly objective and reasonable observation, absolutely :icon_smile:


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Ok - there has to be a little less vulgar way of supporting your team. Don't make me think all UF fans are like that.


As a Florida State grad, I have to say, yes they are....(tongue in cheek of course).


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

It would be cool to see more about Tim Tebow in the media. He's been kinda overlooked.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Tebow is overlooked because he is overrated.:icon_smile_big:

Funny thing about Mizzou fans (my wife went there)...they almost relish in their reputation, or at least they like to have fun with it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> It would be cool to see more about Tim Tebow in the media. He's been kinda overlooked.


Given that my preference for orange is found on Rocky Top rather than in the sunshine state, I'm no fan of UF; however, my guess is that Tebow is so squeaky clean that he doesn't interest many in the media. People that I know who know him say that he is truly a great kid in every way. Still, it won't break my heart if the Big Orange knocks him on his butt a few times. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> The sell beer at BYU games? I find that surprising.


Was referring to the august body of football fans in general. They do not, in fact, serve beer at BYU. For that matter they do not serve caffeinated Coke. And every game begins with a prayer.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> I lived in Florence before my family moved to Charleston. Where are you from in North Alabama?
> 
> Oh, and WAR EAGLE!!!


Grew up in Decatur, small World huh? Won't hold being an auburn fan against you though!!
I lived in Lincoln, Ne. for a few years recently. It's quite a college football mecca, and while the atmosphere and stadium are truly impressive, I just couldn't get into it. Thinking back I'm not sure I saw many fans at all wearing much other than husker tees and equivilent heading to those games....hmmmm.... Gimme the SEC for football anyday.

And for those of you heckling the MU fans, bless ya & Thanx:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Given that my preference for orange is found on Rocky Top rather than in the sunshine state, I'm no fan of UF; however, my guess is that Tebow is so squeaky clean that he doesn't interest many in the media. People that I know who know him say that he is truly a great kid in every way. Still, it won't break my heart if the Big Orange knocks him on his butt a few times. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Not a chance. Lane Kiffin's idiot self and his team are going to get their rear ends handed to them.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

Unless something happens like the team dying in a plane crash, Florida is no.1. The rest of the country is simply playing for the chance to be molested by Timothy Tebow. This coming from an OU fan.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

KCKclassic said:


> Grew up in Decatur, small World huh? Won't hold being an auburn fan against you though!!
> I lived in Lincoln, Ne. for a few years recently. It's quite a college football mecca, and while the atmosphere and stadium are truly impressive, I just couldn't get into it. Thinking back I'm not sure I saw many fans at all wearing much other than husker tees and equivilent heading to those games....hmmmm.... Gimme the SEC for football anyday.
> 
> And for those of you heckling the MU fans, bless ya & Thanx:icon_smile_big:


Funny you mention Lincoln. My father played football for the Huskers in the late 60s. Imagine flying a Nebraska flag on the front porch on game day in North Alabama. My dad took a good amount of ribbing for that. My family teased me a few years ago when Auburn played Nebraska in the Cotton Bowl. My father passed away several years ago and all of my aunts and uncles commented that it would have come to blows in our house if he was still here.

I do remember going to Nebraska games with him when I was younger (he and I did a father/son trip every year for a game). I know they don't dress quite the same for football games in the Big 12 but one of my favorite pictures of he and I is one in the parking lot tailgating before a game. He is decked out in khaki pants, a white ocbd and a red wool sweater. He was probably the best dressed attendee at that game.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> Not a chance. Lane Kiffin's idiot self and his team are going to get their rear ends handed to them.


I'd much rather see Tennessee win that game but I have to agree, the Vols are going to get their backsides handed to them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As I pull out my Penn State baseball cap and class ring for for periodic appearances during the upcoming fall season, I offer three predictions (perhaps hopes in the case of #'s 1 & 3) for the coming football season.

1. Penn State is well positioned to run the board, going undefeated this year and yes, I will concede they have a bit of a soft schedule this year. 

2. Bobby Bowden is going to be stripped of 14 victories, from past years, because those poor sunshine athletes can't carry a tune in a bucket and had to cheat on their music test (I don't think the NCAA has issued the final decision on this yet), thus insuring JoePa holds on to record for recording the most victories! JoePa has repeatedly said in interviews that Bowden should not be stripped of those victories. Indeed, JoePa will keep his record! 

3. Tim Tebow represents all that is good in today's student athlete, a refreshing contrast to the brutish,drugged up, greedy, spaced-out, sexual predators, who also play college football, that we read, see or hear about all too frequently in the news media! I do love JoePa and Penn State, always hoping the best for them but, I do hope Tim Tebow is able to lead his fellows (ney, he will lead his team) to another national championship and that he picks up another Heisman, in the process.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ I'm pretty sure that, in effect, Tebow has already won the next Heisman.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Not a chance. Lane Kiffin's idiot self and his team are going to get their rear ends handed to them.


You may well be right about getting their rear ends handed to them, but Lane Kiffin an "idiot?" The guy makes two million dollars a year and is married to this beauty----










We should all be such idiots. :icon_smile:

And for a bit of trivia, Layla Kiffin's father is the former Florida All-American quarterback John Reaves.

Cruiser


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> You may well be right about getting their rear ends handed to them, but Lane Kiffin an "idiot?" The guy makes two million dollars a year and is married to this beauty----
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Money and hot wife do not an intelligent person make. Just look at everything he's done since he got to UT. He and Wild Boy Ed have made that team a laughing stock several times already. To be fair, my school's football team is a laughing stock also, but because we are horrible at the game of football. I don't like UT at all, but even I feel bad for the University of Tennessee with guys like that representing them.


----------



## momainetx (Jan 2, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> Tebow is overlooked because he is overrated.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Funny thing about Mizzou fans (my wife went there)...they almost relish in their reputation, or at least they like to have fun with it.


I've been part of the Missouri "fan base" since going to school there in the 1960s, and while I don't agree with a previous comment that puts Tiger fans in a league with Oklahoma and Nebraska for obnoxious performance, agree that we almost revel in adversity. It was a long time in the wilderness after the glory days of Dan Devine--a few optimistic interludes in between--so we had to be somewhat self-deprecating. Enjoyed the ride the last couple of years, and in August, hope springs eternal.....


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

In my somewhat limited experience living in Lincoln the fans are really good folks. Devoted to a fault, yes, but not obnoxious. MU fans aren't all bad either, but being a former Jayhawk you never heard me say that


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

OK, back briefly to the OP. I live in Buckeye country now, but as I mentioned, I was graduated from Florida (I stress that, as all "fans" are not alums). On the day before a game, I will wear an orange and blue (navy blue - not true Gator blue, but not so garish, either) tie and one orange and one blue silk knot, blue blazer and orange pocket square. (The day of the game I'm usually in boots and breeches working horses).
Love to see the Gators go all the way again, but they just have an awfully big target on their backs - they're going to be the game everybody is up for.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Money and hot wife do not an intelligent person make. Just look at everything he's done since he got to UT. He and Wild Boy Ed have made that team a laughing stock several times already.


I guess that would depend on whether one is a UT fan or not. Getting guys like Steve Spurrier and Urban Meyer all foamed up at the mouth is OK with me, as it is with most UT fans. Don't get me wrong, I have a great deal of respect and admiration for both Spurrier and Meyer; but it's still fun to put a burr under their butts.

In my humble opinion Kiffin did exactly what he needed to do when he got to Knoxville to jump start that program again. Many insiders believe that he knew exactly what he was doing.

As for Wild Boy Ed, if you mean Ed Orgeron; we love the guy. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

I can't wait for the Grove this year. As a freshman/sophmore, I wore button downs and a tie, with blazers sometimes. However, now that I'm a senior I'll go with pants, a button down, and then some loafers without socks. I'll grab some pictures from facebook so you guys can see how people dress for football here.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

southernstunna said:


> I'll grab some pictures from facebook so you guys can see how people dress for football here.


No need for facebook. Some random pics from The Grove at Ole Miss.




























Cruiser


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I guess that would depend on whether one is a UT fan or not. Getting guys like Steve Spurrier and Urban Meyer all foamed up at the mouth is OK with me, as it is with most UT fans. Don't get me wrong, I have a great deal of respect and admiration for both Spurrier and Meyer; but it's still fun to put a burr under their butts.
> 
> In my humble opinion Kiffin did exactly what he needed to do when he got to Knoxville to jump start that program again. Many insiders believe that he knew exactly what he was doing.
> 
> ...


Very true about it depending on your perspective. Take Memphis fans and John Calipari, for example. Everyone else in the country hated the man and saw him for what he was, but we defended him and ignored his true self because he was our coach. Now we are among those that know and admit that he's a worthless piece of trash and UK fans are the ones blindly worshipping the guy. I'm not trying to compare Kiffin and Orgeron's antics to the complete lack of ethics of John Calipari, by the way. I guess we will just have to see if Kiffen and Orgeron can back up the feather ruffling and shirt shedding. I know of at least one game y'all will win.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Mostly jeans, khakis and t-shirts at Illinois games. I usually wore my orange CHIEF shirt.

Go Illini!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Even though I'm now living in Sacramento, I'll be back in Phoenix for several Arizona State games this season including the opening game next Saturday over Labor Day Weekend.

Seeing as it will be well over 100-degrees, I'll be wearing an ASU golf shirt, khaki shorts, sneakers and a visor.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Given that my preference for orange is found on Rocky Top rather than in the sunshine state, I'm no fan of UF; however, my guess is that Tebow is so squeaky clean that he doesn't interest many in the media. People that I know who know him say that he is truly a great kid in every way. Still, it won't break my heart if the Big Orange knocks him on his butt a few times. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I'm pretty sure Mr. Beamish was being very, very sarcastic. Anyone who follows college football knows Tebow is the media's golden boy. I think it's enormously pathetic that they put up a stone monument of his post-Ole Miss game speech, before he plays his final season. He's a great player, one of the best of all time, but he's not a great QB. He is a great QB in the Florida spread system.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Mostly jeans, khakis and t-shirts at Illinois games. I usually wore my orange CHIEF shirt.
> 
> Go Illini!


welcome home!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Very true about it depending on your perspective. Take Memphis fans and John Calipari, for example. Everyone else in the country hated the man and saw him for what he was, but we defended him and ignored his true self because he was our coach. Now we are among those that know and admit that he's a worthless piece of trash and UK fans are the ones blindly worshipping the guy. I'm not trying to compare Kiffin and Orgeron's antics to the complete lack of ethics of John Calipari, by the way. I guess we will just have to see if Kiffen and Orgeron can back up the feather ruffling and shirt shedding. I know of at least one game y'all will win.


I hate UT, but Kiffin is one QB away from being a contender in the SEC. The Vols have a phenomenal defense (top 4 in the nation last year), a massive and experienced O-line, the number 1 recruit in the nation at RB, the best defensive player in the country (Berry), and the most experienced coaching staff in the country. Orgeron is an idiot and I'm glad he's out of Oxford, but he won a national title heading up recruiting and coaching D-line at USC, and that's what he's doing at UT. 9 out of 10 of the pieces of the puzzle are there, the problem is that he's missing the most important one. Look at what Bama did last year. They didn't have a good QB. They just ran the ball down teams' throats, didn't have many turnovers, and had a monster defense. There's no reason to believe UT can't do something similar this year.

But I hope we beat them by 40 in Oxford. :icon_smile:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> But I hope we beat them by 40 in Oxford. :icon_smile:


First you should figure out how to beat Vanderbilt.

Sorry, couldn't resist. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> I hate UT, but Kiffin is one QB away from being a contender in the SEC. The Vols have a phenomenal defense (top 4 in the nation last year), a massive and experienced O-line, the number 1 recruit in the nation at RB, the best defensive player in the country (Berry), and the most experienced coaching staff in the country. Orgeron is an idiot and I'm glad he's out of Oxford, _but he won a national title heading up recruiting_ and coaching D-line at USC, and that's what he's doing at UT. 9 out of 10 of the pieces of the puzzle are there, the problem is that he's missing the most important one. Look at what Bama did last year. They didn't have a good QB. They just ran the ball down teams' throats, didn't have many turnovers, and had a monster defense. There's no reason to believe UT can't do something similar this year.
> 
> But I hope we beat them by 40 in Oxford. :icon_smile:


His approach is certainly not for everyone, though. I know of at least one high profile recruit from Memphis who decided against UT in large part (if not completely) because of Orgeron's behavior when Wild Boy came to his house and met with him and his grandmother. Seems like a truly great recruiter would know better than to cuss up a storm when in the house of an elderly woman who is a devout Christian. Let's not forget that USC is a dirty program who likes to recruit by buying recruit's families houses and such.

Sort of bringing it back to clothes, Nolan, have you seen the "official" game day t shirt that was available for a short time from our athletic department's store website? Very embarrassing. Evidently the guy who approved it is older and wasn't aware of the meaning of the phrase.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Sadly, my own college football gameday usually consists of me sitting in my shorts on Sunday morning pressing refresh on ESPN Gamecast every 20 seconds or so. I'll see if I can subscribe to online video this year.

It seems absurd, with 7 new starters on defense and road games at 4 Top 25 teams, to think that the ol Alma Mater will run the table and get a championship invitation. On the other hand, I'm a little blase about yet another lopsided Rose Bowl victory and top 5 finish. Sigh.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*A little nostalgia: Bill Proxmire at Camp Randall 1956*


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> His approach is certainly not for everyone, though. I know of at least one high profile recruit from Memphis who decided against UT in large part (if not completely) because of Orgeron's behavior when Wild Boy came to his house and met with him and his grandmother. Seems like a truly great recruiter would know better than to cuss up a storm when in the house of an elderly woman who is a devout Christian. Let's not forget that USC is a dirty program who likes to recruit by buying recruit's families houses and such.
> 
> Sort of bringing it back to clothes, Nolan, have you seen the "official" game day t shirt that was available for a short time from our athletic department's store website? Very embarrassing. Evidently the guy who approved it is older and wasn't aware of the meaning of the phrase.


I assume you are talking about Marlon Brown. I went to Harding, so I'm very proud of what Marlon has done. I hear he has a great head on his shoulders. I've heard Marlon was really fond of Richt and the UGA program, but that Oregeron was the final nail in the coffin for UT.

I did see the t-shirt, someone posted it on the Rivals OM board. I knew once Dr. Raines saw that, it would be gone for good.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> First you should figure out how to beat Vanderbilt.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I lost my voice after last year's game in Oxford. SEVEN freakin turnovers! I've never seen a team give away a game so easily. You could say the same for the South Carolina game. I have a feeling that Vandy and SC have some major payback coming their way this year.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> I assume you are talking about Marlon Brown. I went to Harding, so I'm very proud of what Marlon has done. I hear he has a great head on his shoulders. I've heard Marlon was really fond of Richt and the UGA program, but that Oregeron was the final nail in the coffin for UT.
> 
> I did see the t-shirt, someone posted it on the Rivals OM board. I knew once Dr. Raines saw that, it would be gone for good.


You went to Harding? So did I. I graduated from there in 2006. Yeah I've heard the same thing. Richt evidently was the polar opposite of Orgeron and is a pretty stand up Christian guy, which really appealed to both Marlon and his grandmother. I just hope he turns out better than another former Harding player in almost Vol/ almost Rebel/ almost Tiger Todd Cox, but I think he will.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I go to a small private school, so our football program isn't very well known but I am looking forward to home games. Out next one won't be until October...long time to wait to break out the gameday attire. Probably wear ocbd, khaki shorts or pants depending on weather, surcingle belt and a hat.

Wish I went to a large southern university. I found this random fraternity picture from Ole Miss. Check out the dude in the back with suspenders...wish I had the balls to pull that off.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

AP, I know what you mean, in a roundabout way. My alma mater is a "basketball school", where any season that doesn't culminate in a final four is considered a disappointment. So football actually tends to be more fun. 

Great pix


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Basketball must be even more frustrating than football because of the March Madness crapshoot. Even really dominant teams have at least some chance of getting knocked out really early. In football, you lose a game in the season, maybe you lose out on the BCS titke but you still can go to a good bowl.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Or lose a lot of games and still get into a bowl. That's what we do. Of course they are the worst bowls possible and we still lose, but it's somehow enough to keep a paycheck coming Tommy West's way every year. Good thing we're a basketball school.


----------

